# Map drawing



## DelActivisto (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey folks. Anyone have any suggestions for making maps, like that seen in most major fantasy novels? I draw with words, myself... when it comes to pen and paper, it looks like the mad scribblings of a 6 year old, possibly suffering from some bizarre combination of caffeine withdrawal and schizophrenia. 

That said, I'm reasonably adept with Photoshop, and to a lesser extent, Illustrator. Fine - I can't use illustrator at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 5, 2017)

If you want to make it realistic then think about real geography.

Mountain ranges tend to form in lines/arcs along the junction of two colliding plates.
Rivers start in mountains or at least hills.
Rivers tend to flow quite linearly in hilly terrain and meandering on flat plains
Rivers end in bays and or deltas


----------



## DelActivisto (Sep 5, 2017)

I know. I'm thinking more of a practical application of actually making one. I might just have to experiment...


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 6, 2017)

Aren't there specialist map drawing apps knocking around out there?


----------



## DelActivisto (Sep 6, 2017)

You'd think so! I can't seem to find anything that's not Google Map Maker.


----------



## Wruter (Sep 6, 2017)

There's this basic fantasy map creator online:

Map creator.


----------



## tinkerdan (Sep 6, 2017)

Yet another discussion about map making::
Anyone here do their own maps?


----------

